# Feat that gives Dex to Damage?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Feb 11, 2008)

IIRC, there's a feat that allows you to use Dex modifier to damage with thrown/ranged attacks.

Does this ring any bells? I can't remember the name...


----------



## MithrasRahl (Feb 11, 2008)

There is one from Dragon magazine, though its a rare DM in my experience that allows any of those.

There is also Shadowblade from Tome of Battle that allows you to add dex to damage when in a stance using a prefered weapon.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know of any such feat....

The closest ones are Shadow Blade, from Tome of Battle, which only works with certain weapons while in a Shadow Hand stance, and Crossbow Sniper from PHB 2, which adds something like half your Dex bonus to damage I think when using crossbows.  And Shadow Blade specifically applies only to melee damage.


----------



## Legildur (Feb 11, 2008)

Apart from the crossbow sniper referenced above, I can only think of a special ability for the Champion of Correlon PrC from Races of the Wild.

I think that there was a similar thread on this only recently (ie last month or so).


----------



## maransreth (Feb 14, 2008)

If you look at non core books there are two options - one from Ronin Arts Feats for higher level fighters (or something like that), and
Heroes of High Favour: Elves which has Improved Weapon Finesse.

One needs a Dex 15+, Weapon Finesse and BAB +6, and the other I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Three_Haligonians (Feb 14, 2008)

Drow of the Underdark has an alternate fighter class feature called Hit and Run.

You give up proficiency in Heavy Armour and Shields and in return, you get your Dex to damage against flat-footed opponents (must be within 30ft though).

J from Three Haligonians


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Feb 14, 2008)

There is Shadow Blade feat from ToB.

There is Champion of Corellon in Races of Wild (have to be an Elf) which applies Dex damage to certain "elf" weapons like Longswords and Rapiers IIRC.


----------



## irdeggman (Feb 14, 2008)

Crossbow sniper (from PHB II, pg 77). Allows you to add 1/2 Dex mod to damage rolls for a crossbow that you have weapon focus in (a prerequisite for the feat).


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Feb 14, 2008)

This post will give you all you need to know as far as ways to get X bonus from Y stat.


----------



## karechar (Feb 14, 2008)

from the book of feats superior finesse.
gives dex mod to dmg

you need weapon finesse and dex 15
the slight downside is you cant use str for th or dmg.


----------



## thorian (Feb 16, 2008)

Ogrork the Mighty said:
			
		

> IIRC, there's a feat that allows you to use Dex modifier to damage with thrown/ranged attacks.
> 
> Does this ring any bells? I can't remember the name...



You may be thinking of the Dead Eye feat from Dragon #304, page 82 -- also found in the Dragon Compendium Vol. 1, page 94.  It adds ones dexterity modifier to ranged weapon damage with some caveats.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (Feb 17, 2008)

http://paizo.com/download/dragon/compendium/DragonCompendiumVolumeIErrata.pdf

Deadeye is on page 106 in Dragon Compendium the errata can be found here at this link.


----------

